# AEW FULL GEAR 11/9



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Terrible name. A fine choice for location.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> AEW's next PPV will be in Baltimore, MA on November 9.
> 
> My way to early predictions:
> 
> ...



I see most of those matches happening. Maybe Bucks vs SCU too and if It was me I would do Dustin Rhodes vs Shawn Spears. Then I'd put MJF in a match with Allin or Janela. Unless someone like Johnny Morrison/Impact joins on tv and can feud with MJF. Either way MJF needs to start having his own singles feuds. So he has enough credibility when he finally turns on Cody.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can see PAC vs Jericho depending on PAC's contract status.

As Wood said above, good location, terrible event name.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't get why thats a bad name.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> I can see PAC vs Jericho depending on PAC's contract status.
> 
> As Wood said above, good location, terrible event name.


Both are heels they won't do that. Plus in post show interviews Pac walked up while Page was talking to media and said he came back to AEW. Because he had unfinished business with Page. So they will do that feud now. Just like they will do other cancelled match in Moxley/Omega.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> AEW's next PPV will be in Baltimore, MA on November 9.
> 
> My way to early predictions:
> 
> ...


Good call on the matches, that's a strong card. I'm sure you get a another tag match or two and two matches on the pre show as well. Bucks vs Dark Order maybe too.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Just like they will do other cancelled match in Moxley/Omega.


That would be a waste of their biggest star. Why should Moxley's first official PPV match be against a complete loser? Moxley should squash that jobber (yes, Omega is currently a jobber) in 16 seconds on TV, and go on to do something important, like challenge Jericho for the title.

The ship has sailed on Moxley/Omega being a big match after Omega lost to a non-star whose entrance received no reaction on his big debut.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Not the best name.

TBH, if you put the WWE logo on it, you'd think nothing of it, cause the graphic style is way similar.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jericho vs Cody

Mox vs Kenny

Bucks vs LAX

Hangman vs PAC

Nyla Rose (Champion) vs Hikaru Shida

Britt vs Bea


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho shitting on AEW after the title win (and really only 3 people to legit choose from), Cody seems like the most possible challenger, to defend AEW and what not.

If not Cody, I think they hold off on Mox/Omega until Omega gets some wins. I don't want Mox losing just so Omega doesn't again.

Cody vs Jericho, with Mox vs Jericho a close second.

Mox shouldn't be losing right now, so unless they put Omega even lower on the win side (could be a storyline), I don't want to see Mox/Omega right now.


Add Orange Cassidy vs the Gimp squad stuff. Maybe Bucks vs SCU, since they are the only legit team left.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The tag champs are being crowned on 10/30, so you've only got one episode of TV to build up the tag title match.

Don't think that's a gigantic deal, but it may have been better to hold the finals on the PPV itself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Spears vs MJF might be a lock too. Though, I don't want MJF to be a babyface. They kind of booked themselves weird here.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Should be a good PPV


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What even is full gear? Is it an expression I don’t know? What does it even mean?

If I told my friends “Im going full gear tonight!” They’d get the gist of what I’m saying but still left puzzled and confused why I said full gear.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> That would be a waste of their biggest star. Why should Moxley's first official PPV match be against a complete loser? Moxley should squash that jobber (yes, Omega is currently a jobber) in 16 seconds on TV, and go on to do something important, like challenge Jericho for the title.
> 
> The ship has sailed on Moxley/Omega being a big match after Omega lost to a non-star whose entrance received no reaction on his big debut.



Omega is VP and one of faces of the company. Every ppv he's going to have a top match on the card. He can afford to lose a few matches early with the company to establish guys. 


Omega losing tonight just makes things equal. Since Omega bought up Moxley not winning G1. Now Moxley can bring up how did ALL Out go for you Kenny. Plus they had excuse for Kenny losing with his focus on Moxley and not taking Pac serisouly.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Natecore said:


> What even is full gear? Is it an expression I don’t know? What does it even mean?
> 
> If I told my friends “Im going full gear tonight!” They’d get the gist of what I’m saying but still left puzzled and confused why I said full gear.


If you watch The Elite series on YouTube, they always refer to Hangman going out in full gear. As in he's always wearing his wrestling attire everywhere he goes.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I like the name honestly.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> What even is full gear? Is it an expression I don’t know? What does it even mean?
> 
> If I told my friends “Im going full gear tonight!” They’d get the gist of what I’m saying but still left puzzled and confused why I said full gear.


It means the wrestlers are all allowed to use PEDs, I think.

First show of 2020 will be: AEW: The A Stands for Anabolic!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The name is obviously an inside joke at Hangman Page.

:lol

Got no issues with it.

Cody vs. Jericho
PAC vs. Page
Moxley vs. Omega


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Stupid name, and too soon into television. I mean that first few months should be focused on putting on the best television not holding matches back to put on PPV. And it's another $50 ask from fans two months after AO. 

And these folks are going back to DC market so soon after Oct 2nd television debut - going to burn out markets as well. 

My hopes for this company being successful are nose diving.


----------



## Viidie (Mar 4, 2019)

My prediction would be:

Jerico v Pac

Omega v Mox

Cody v Page 

MJF v Spears

LAX v Lucha Bros v Young Bucks

Wardlow v Havoc

Janella v Darby


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> That would be a waste of their biggest star. Why should Moxley's first official PPV match be against a complete loser? Moxley should squash that jobber (yes, Omega is currently a jobber) in 16 seconds on TV, and go on to do something important, like challenge Jericho for the title.
> 
> The ship has sailed on Moxley/Omega being a big match after Omega lost to a non-star whose entrance received no reaction on his big debut.


you are a complete and absolute joke, I am a moxley fan too but you are just a joke sorry


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho shitting on AEW after the title win (and really only 3 people to legit choose from), Cody seems like the most possible challenger, to defend AEW and what not.
> 
> If not Cody, I think they hold off on Mox/Omega until Omega gets some wins. I don't want Mox losing just so Omega doesn't again.
> 
> ...




They have 6 weeks of tv for both Moxley and Omega to get some wins before they do the match at Full Gear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m guessing this is a smaller, cheaper ppv - much like FFTF


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

In Baltimore right before ROH's Final Battle ehh...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_flock said:


> If you watch The Elite series on YouTube, they always refer to Hangman going out in full gear. As in he's always wearing his wrestling attire everywhere he goes.





MJF said:


> The name is obviously an inside joke at Hangman Page.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


In the future they should shy away from naming stuff after inside jokes. Luckily it has some meaning for the uninformed.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

They should collab with WWE and host Full Gears of WarGames. Sponsored by Gears of War 5.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Full Gear is a weird name even if it does mean something AEW-wise.

Anyone new to the company isn't going to get it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jericho vs. Pac.

Omega vs. Moxley.

LAX vs. Lucha Brothers vs. Young Bucks.

MJF vs. Shawn Spears.

Women's title match.

Cody match.

Joshi match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't get full.gear. can someone explain?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I don't get full.gear. can someone explain?


Prepositional phrase

in full gear

(idiomatic) Proceeding fully, quickly, or completely; thoroughly begun and in progress.

We arrived an hour late and found the event already in full gear.

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/in_full_gear


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get full.gear. can someone explain?
> ...


No I meant the "inside" reason for the name


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Going "full gear" is a pretty common expression in Canada. It basically means the same thing as "all out". Maybe Kenny Omega came up with it?

The actual expression is of course based on driving, whereas this has a double meaning based on ring gear.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> No I meant the "inside" reason for the name


On BTE Adam Page would always show up in his full ring gear in any bits while all the others would be in street clothes. And then they made fun of him for both being in full gear and then looking like shit (being out of shape) he tried to turn it into a positive by declaring a "Full Gear Challenge" to his followers to get into better shape with him to look good "in full gear" - 





> hangmanadampage
> We are just 89 days away from Double or Nothing and what better way to spend them than by getting your body “full gear” ready. I mean, I kind of have to. But I’d like you to join me for the Full Gear Challenge.
> 
> For the next 89 days I’ll be documenting my journey to get in shape here on my Instagram. Whether your goal for DON is to lose some weight, add some mass, or to somehow do both at the same time, I hope you’ll join me. Share your progress with the hashtag #fullgearchallenge.
> ...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Omega is VP and one of faces of the company. Every ppv he's going to have a top match on the card. He can afford to lose a few matches early with the company to establish guys.


That clearly wasn't the case last night, since his match was 2nd on the card and a complete afterthought.

Also, Pac isn't an established anything. Losing to Jericho is one thing. Losing to an absolute geek who got zero reaction is another.



> Omega losing tonight just makes things equal. Since Omega bought up Moxley not winning G1. Now Moxley can bring up how did ALL Out go for you Kenny. Plus they had excuse for Kenny losing with his focus on Moxley and not taking Pac serisouly.


It doesn't make things equal at all. What happened in Japan is irrelevant. There's no one on the planet who thinks that a guy who just lost to an absolute geek will beat the biggest star in the company. This is no longer a PPV caliber match.

Cody will be Jericho's first victim in Philly. That's why he beat Spears, like I said he would. Moxley has to be the next title challenger at Full Gear.

Once they build Omega up again, then he and Moxley can have a proper PPV match. Until then, Moxley should be squashing him on TV and moving on to the title.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

MJF said:


> The name is obviously an inside joke at Hangman Page.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


What do you mean?

Edit: Ok I get it now, I thought that the joke was Page being on gear, which doesn't make sense.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Jericho (c) vs. Cody

Bucks (c) vs. Santana/Ortiz

Rose (c) vs. Shida

Moxley vs. Omega

Hangman vs. PAC

Spears vs. MJF

Baker vs. Priestley

—

Then there’s a bunch of tag teams like Lucha Bros, Private Party, SCU, Dark Order, Best Friends, Jurassic Express, Evans/Angelico, etc. and singles dudes like Guevara, Sabian, Dustin, CIMA. Finally there’s the comedy gimmicks in Cassidy, Janela, Havoc, Allin, Stunt, Nakazawa, Kiss, etc.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> That clearly wasn't the case last night, since his match was 2nd on the card and a complete afterthought.
> 
> Also, Pac isn't an established anything. Losing to Jericho is one thing. Losing to an absolute geek who got zero reaction is another.
> 
> ...



The match had no build up. It was thrown together match with no heat between the guys. It made perfect sense to put thrown together match 2nd. Going in Omega was still bothered that he wasn't wrestling Moxley. While even after the match Pac said he returned because he had unfinished business with Page. 


Also your opinion on Pac as a geek doesn't matter. He's going to be a main eventer in AEW. He's one of their top six guys with Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega and Page. The fact Pac is back now is why Spears didn't win. Now they have another top heel and don't need Spears at top of the card.


The fact that gave him a win over Omega proves that. Now they built up Pac and sets up Page match. They can have Page beat Pac after Pac beat Omega. To help Page rebound from losing to Jericho. While Omega has built in excuse that he was focused on Moxley and couldn't get over the fact he wasn't there. 


Nobody squashes anyone in AEW. Even guys like Kip Sabian and Darby Allin are booked strong in defeat or draw vs Page and Cody. Losing to Pac doesn't make Omega look weak at all. It just makes him beatable at the moment for storyline purposes. You're way of thinking is silly WWE booking. Khan confirmed they plan to do Omega/Moxley when he returns. 



If they do Cody/Jericho on tv. There will be no finish and rematch at the ppv. They aren't just having Jericho win vs Big name like Cody and moving on to something else. That's wasted WWE style booking. Moxley isn't going to beat Omega on tv and move on to title match that quick. If Moxley beats Omega on tv. They will do rematch on ppv where Omega gets his win back. That said don't be surprised if they save Omega/Moxley and Cody/Jericho on ppv. 


I could them doing some multi-man match number one contender match on tv. With lesser guy winning it and facing Jericho on tv. So don't be surprised if Sabian, Allin, Dustin Rhodes,Janela, Daniels or someone like that wins match to get title shot and victim to Jericho. Why would they waste Cody/Jericho title match on tv?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess they’ll try to tie it in with the fan fitness angle again?

That got a LOT of positive twitter traction - and people actually got healthier - so, not a bad thing at all.

Maybe even tied in with DDPY


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> The match had no build up. It was thrown together match with no heat between the guys. It made perfect sense to put thrown together match 2nd. Going in Omega was still bothered that he wasn't wrestling Moxley. While even after the match Pac said he returned because he had unfinished business with Page.
> 
> 
> Also your opinion on Pac as a geek doesn't matter. He's going to be a main eventer in AEW. He's one of their top six guys with Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega and Page. The fact Pac is back now is why Spears didn't win. Now they have another top heel and don't need Spears at top of the card.
> ...


Pac is a geek, regardless of how they book him. He can't talk, he can't wrestle, he's got no charisma, and the fans gave literally zero fucks about him when he made his big debut last night. If he's going to be one of the top guys, that will be a mistake that will cost them viewers.

Cody was always going to beat Spears, just like I said he would. I told you the minute they announced the title match for the Philly show that it would be Cody vs Jericho. Cody is not a big name at all, though. I'm not sure where you got that from.

It will be Moxley vs Jericho at Full Gear. That's the only match they can do that will sell.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> Pac is a geek, regardless of how they book him. He can't talk, he can't wrestle, he's got no charisma, and the fans gave literally zero fucks about him when he made his big debut last night. If he's going to be one of the top guys, that will be a mistake that will cost them viewers.
> 
> Cody was always going to beat Spears, just like I said he would. I told you the minute they announced the title match for the Philly show that it would be Cody vs Jericho. Cody is not a big name at all, though. I'm not sure where you got that from.
> 
> It will be Moxley vs Jericho at Full Gear. That's the only match they can do that will sell.



LOL yeah Tony Khan made Cody VP and face of AEW. Because he's not a big name enough to main event a ppv. Every thing you just said about Pac is your opinions and zero facts. No it won't be Moxley/Jericho at Full Gear. If that was the only match that would sell. How did ALL Out sell out in minutes with Page/Jericho and Moxley/Omega with Cody/Spears? So Cody/Jericho, Omega/Moxley with Pac/Page won't sell? That makes no sense at all. No offense but I can't argue with stupid.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> LOL yeah Tony Khan made Cody VP and face of AEW. Because he's not a big name enough to main event a ppv. Every thing you just said about Pac is your opinions and zero facts. No it won't be Moxley/Jericho at Full Gear. If that was the only match that would sell. How did ALL Out sell out in minutes with Page/Jericho and Moxley/Omega with Cody/Spears? So Cody/Jericho, Omega/Moxley with Pac/Page won't sell? That makes no sense at all. No offense but I can't argue with stupid.


Cody isn't the face of anything, bud. The only event he main evented was FFTF, which was their least successful event.

You want facts about Pac? The hardcore audience in attendance gave zero fucks about him last night. The casuals will care about him even less.

All Out sold out because of Moxley vs Omega. This was a match that was a big draw, before Omega became a jobber. The match has lost its steam. It's over. At this point, it's a TV match and nothing more.

You can choose to ignore what I'm telling you, but I've been telling you for months that Cody would beat Spears when you were adamant it wouldn't happen. Cody will challenge Jericho for the title on TV, lose, and Jericho will move on to Moxley, who will have beaten Omega on TV by then.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pablo Escobar said:


> In Baltimore right before ROH's Final Battle ehh...


ROH getting fucked AGAIN omg :lol At least there's a month gap between these shows. Hopefully Final Battle still draws although idk what the hell they can book that's big for that show right now.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Baltimore is a good wrestling city but only a month after running DC coming back to the same area I do wonder if it's too close. Running the 9th is earlier than I expected as I thought but atleast this means they won't burn Mox vs Omega on television which I thought they might do if they were going to so 11/30

Hope after Full Gear they are coming out west towards Dallas, Denver and eventually, Seattle, Bay Area...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll taker a stab at what I think the card will look like:

*AEW Championship:* Chris Jericho (c) vs. Cody
*AEW Tag Team Championship:* Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros vs. LAX(The Boricuas)
Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley
Hangman Page vs. PAC
Shawn Spears vs. MJF
*AEW Women's Championship:* Nyla Rose (c) vs.... someone 
Britt Baker vs. Bea Priestley in a gimmick match (last woman standing??)

Tbh that card looks fucking GREAT. Not sure who wins the Tag Title tournament but I like the odds of a 3 way happening here for the belts.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> Cody isn't the face of anything, bud. The only event he main evented was FFTF, which was their least successful event.
> 
> You want facts about Pac? The hardcore audience in attendance gave zero fucks about him last night. The casuals will care about him even less.
> 
> ...


If you don't realize Cody face of the company you clearly aren't paying attention. He's the one talking with media and making major announcements. Not to mention you forget that Cody booking this stuff lol. You think Cody thinks of himself as a midcarder? You think Tony Khan gonna say nah Cody we can't let you main event a ppv with Jericho lol. Do you realize how dumb you sound?


Also yes let's pretend nothing Pac did in NXT or any of his King of Cruiserweight stuff that was some of the best stuff on Raw at times never happened. Ok I can't handle this stupidity anymore how Omega ruined because he lost to Pac. First of all it doesn't make sense. You are mixing what you think they should do and what AEW will do. If AEW thought Omega losing to Pac would hurt Omega/Moxley match. They wouldn't have had Pac win lol. 


You can't use your opinions and then book it how you think it would go. When it basically means AEW buries all their top guys besides Jericho and Moxley. You can't have it both ways it's either you think they should do things like this(which is stupid). Then say but it looks like they will do it this way.




I'm sorry but your either trolling at this point or 10 year kid. Because nothing you are saying has any logic at all. So Moxley gonna squash Omega or wrestling after they build him up. While Jericho gonna beat Cody on tv. With doing Moxley/Jericho at Full Gear. 


Ok then what? Does AEW shut down? Because you just threw away Cody/Jericho, Moxley/Jericho is done and Moxley/Omega isn't worthy? While Jericho already beat Page and Omega(who shouldn't get title shot anyways if he's not worthy of Moxley match). So now what? You realize how stupid and illogical your theories sound. Again you can't have it both ways. Just because you don't like something doesn't mean AEW gonna book it the way you want it. Just like Pac beating Omega last night.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW Full Gear auto corrects to Awful Gear.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> If you don't realize Cody face of the company you clearly aren't paying attention. He's the one talking with media and making major announcements. Not to mention you forget that Cody booking this stuff lol. You think Cody thinks of himself as a midcarder? You think Tony Khan gonna say nah Cody we can't let you main event a ppv with Jericho lol. Do you realize how dumb you sound?
> 
> 
> Also yes let's pretend nothing Pac did in NXT or any of his King of Cruiserweight stuff that was some of the best stuff on Raw at times never happened. Ok I can't handle this stupidity anymore how Omega ruined because he lost to Pac. First of all it doesn't make sense. You are mixing what you think they should do and what AEW will do. If AEW thought Omega losing to Pac would hurt Omega/Moxley match. They wouldn't have had Pac win lol.
> ...


Cody is an EVP. He's been doing media stuff along with all other EVPs since the very beginning because there was no one else. Yes, Tony would absolutely intervene if Cody's self promotion was running rampant on his dime.

lol @ best stuff in WWE. _No one_ cared about Pac in WWE. No one cared about him last night. He's a non-star, and will always be a non-star.

My opinions have nothing to do with it. I'm basing these predictions based on what's best for the company. Tony, while not perfect, has shown that he will do what's best for business. Moxley vs Jericho for the title at Full Gear, with Moxley winning and running through the roster, is what's best for business. This is what you should expect going forward. In the meantime, they build MJF, and they will eventually have him take the title off Moxley once he becomes a big star (which he will.) That will be a money printing feud that can span years. Hopefully they'll bring in some other guys with star potential during that time as well.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey guys? Let's try giving this a fuckin chance?

Omega ain't a jobber because he lost to Pac. He passed out he never tapped. Protected loss. Still a strong face. 

Pac is now a strong looking dastardly heel that can put over an up and coming face (Page)

Remember a few months ago when people were shitting themselves because the thought the Omega and the Bucks would go undefeated for years? The both lost last night.

As for the name? I don't like it but remember the WWE ppv called Great balls of fire? Yeah...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Ultron said:


> Hey guys? Let's try giving this a fuckin chance?
> 
> Omega ain't a jobber because he lost to Pac. He passed out he never tapped. Protected loss. Still a strong face.
> 
> ...


There's a difference between putting people over when it makes sense, and losing matches that you shouldn't.

This is all obviously part of a redemption arc, and Omega won't be a loser forever, but at the moment, that's exactly what he is. You need to do Moxley vs Omega because the promos call for a conclusion to this conflict, but there's no need to waste our time with a PPV match here. We all know Moxley will win, and a win over Omega does absolutely nothing for Moxley at this point. Just do it on TV, and don't tie Moxley up in a meaningless match at Full Gear. They can revisit this feud on PPV in the future when Omega is credible again.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Cody is an EVP. He's been doing media stuff along with all other EVPs since the very beginning because there was no one else. Yes, Tony would absolutely intervene if Cody's self promotion was running rampant on his dime.
> 
> lol @ best stuff in WWE. _No one_ cared about Pac in WWE. No one cared about him last night. He's a non-star, and will always be a non-star.
> 
> My opinions have nothing to do with it. I'm basing these predictions based on what's best for the company. Tony, while not perfect, has shown that he will do what's best for business. Moxley vs Jericho for the title at Full Gear, with Moxley winning and running through the roster, is what's best for business. This is what you should expect going forward. In the meantime, they build MJF, and they will eventually have him take the title off Moxley once he becomes a big star (which he will.) That will be a money printing feud that can span years. Hopefully they'll bring in some other guys with star potential during that time as well.


whats best for business is not wasting main event mathes on tv. Fact is AEW only has 4 legit main eventers. Moxley, Omega, Jericho and Rhodes due to his strong performances at the 2 ppvs. Its so obvious whats going to happen. Jericho beats Rhodes (by interference) at Full Gear and Moxley beats Omega. At the next ppv Moxley beats Jericho for the title and gets a nice run as champion and eventually loses to Omega who turns things around after the moxley loss and becomes a heel and goes on a win streak leading up to their rematch about a year from now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> Cody is an EVP. He's been doing media stuff along with all other EVPs since the very beginning because there was no one else. Yes, Tony would absolutely intervene if Cody's self promotion was running rampant on his dime.
> 
> lol @ best stuff in WWE. _No one_ cared about Pac in WWE. No one cared about him last night. He's a non-star, and will always be a non-star.
> 
> My opinions have nothing to do with it. I'm basing these predictions based on what's best for the company. Tony, while not perfect, has shown that he will do what's best for business. Moxley vs Jericho for the title at Full Gear, with Moxley winning and running through the roster, is what's best for business. This is what you should expect going forward. In the meantime, they build MJF, and they will eventually have him take the title off Moxley once he becomes a big star (which he will.) That will be a money printing feud that can span years. Hopefully they'll bring in some other guys with star potential during that time as well.


Yes Tony would intervene if Cody was booking himself to dominate. But he wouldn't if he was booking himself to lose ppv title match with Jericho. 


They are your predictions based off your opinions on what's best for AEW. It doesn't work though because they wouldn't have had someone like Pac win vs Omega if they were thinking same way you did. They might put Moxley on top at some point but it won't be that fast and they aren't gonna bury the roster to do it. 


There's no chance that happens. That's why what you are saying isn't realistic. Because they clearly view things differently then you.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It took me a minute to realize the meaning behind the name. Full Gear, they are in "full gear" forward by then with the TV show and everything.

PAC vs. Hangman Page would be awesome.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Yes Tony would intervene if Cody was booking himself to dominate. But he wouldn't if he was booking himself to lose ppv title match with Jericho.
> 
> 
> They are your predictions based off your opinions on what's best for AEW. It doesn't work though because they wouldn't have had someone like Pac win vs Omega if they were thinking same way you did. They might put Moxley on top at some point but it won't be that fast and they aren't gonna bury the roster to do it.
> ...


Their view on what's best for business is almost identical to mine. It's why they've got Moxley and Jericho positioned as the top two guys in the company, and why MJF is poised to be a main eventer. There are some things I don't necessarily agree with, such as Pac going over Omega and the fact that they want to do a slow burn with MJF as opposed to elevating him immediately, but these aren't dealbreakers. MJF is guaranteed to be a main eventer at some point, and with regards to Pac going over Omega, it diminishes the Moxley vs Omega match, but Moxley can have high profile feuds with plenty of other guys on the roster, so long as they are credible. Moxley vs Jericho, for example, is way bigger than Moxley vs Omega. In fact, it's by far the biggest match the company can do right now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> Their view on what's best for business is almost identical to mine. It's why they've got Moxley and Jericho positioned as the top two guys in the company, and why MJF is poised to be a main eventer. There are some things I don't necessarily agree with, such as Pac going over Omega and the fact that they want to do a slow burn with MJF as opposed to elevating him immediately, but these aren't dealbreakers. MJF is guaranteed to be a main eventer at some point, and with regards to Pac going over Omega, it diminishes the Moxley vs Omega match, but Moxley can have high profile feuds with plenty of other guys on the roster, so long as they are credible. Moxley vs Jericho, for example, is way bigger than Moxley vs Omega. In fact, it's by far the biggest match the company can do right now.


Yeah and Tony Khan said in post interview that they will do Moxley/Omega soon as Moxley back. Khan even said they would announce when once Moxley is near fully recovered. So you might as well adjust your fantasy booking now. Because like there view on Pac. They won't blow through Jericho/Cody on tv. Along with Moxley/Omega. Then do Moxley/Jericho at ppv with 5 or 6 weeks of tv. So they aren't realistically doing any of that and Pac is going to be treated as a top guy in AEW. So I guess you don't share same view and sorry your booking is WCW bad for business.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah and Tony Khan said in post interview that they will do Moxley/Omega soon as Moxley back. Khan even said they would announce when once Moxley is near fully recovered. So you might as well adjust your fantasy booking now. Because like there view on Pac. They won't blow through Jericho/Cody on tv. Along with Moxley/Omega. Then do Moxley/Jericho at ppv with 5 or 6 weeks of tv. So they aren't realistically doing any of that and Pac is going to be treated as a top guy in AEW. So I guess you don't share same view and sorry your booking is WCW bad for business.


"As soon as he is back" means within the first couple of weeks of TV, which is exactly what I said. Meltzer also indicated that it would be on TV. The only way it gets pushed back to the PPV is if there are complications with his elbow.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

dude tony khan literally confirmed pac is going to be a big deal and one of their top guys. 
your ideas are fucking stupid because they involve throwing away moxley vs omega and cody vs Jericho on TV just to have Jericho vs moxley at a ppv so Jericho can lose the title after one month of tv against another ex wwe guy. 
dude it aint happening, and inb4 you Start screaming "rehhhh I predicted spears losing" 1) you also predicted pac losing and he win and 2) some other people predicted cody winning including me because based on their road to videos , in one of the episodes the Jericho vs cody feud was teased. 
and no moxley won't be the one to take away the title from Jericho simply because that's something they will do with alpha vs omega III ( which Jericho confirmed in an interview will happen later after tv start with a much bigger stake). it will conclude omega's arc and also Jericho arc with omega that started at DON. 
and I repeat Tony fucking khan said pac was going to be a big deal, so yes him taking out omega does make him one of their top guy whether you like it or not


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> "As soon as he is back" means within the first couple of weeks of TV, which is exactly what I said. Meltzer also indicated that it would be on TV. The only way it gets pushed back to the PPV is if there are complications with his elbow.


Again they aren't gonna do Omega/Moxley on tv. With Jericho/Cody title match. Then do 3 week title feud between Moxley/Jericho. That's unrealistic and no Meltzer didn't say it would be on tv. He said maybe they can do it on the first show or next ppv. It's more likely going to happen at the ppv. Even if it does happen on the first show. 



The feud could continue and do rematch on ppv still. Either way they aren't gonna rush Moxley/Jericho feud when Moxley/Omega is far from finished. It's more likely they do Moxley/Jericho on ppv early 2020. Especially they likely don't want Jericho two only have two month title reign.


Let's also keep in mind before Double or Nothing they teased Jericho/Cody feud. With Tv starting and Jeicho bragging about him being reason for success and wanting thank you. It sets up perfect first feud story line.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> dude tony khan literally confirmed pac is going to be a big deal and one of their top guys.
> your ideas are fucking stupid because they involve throwing away moxley vs omega and cody vs Jericho on TV just to have Jericho vs moxley at a ppv so Jericho can lose the title after one month of tv against another ex wwe guy.
> dude it aint happening, and inb4 you Start screaming "rehhhh I predicted spears losing" 1) you also predicted pac losing and he win and 2) some other people predicted cody winning including me because based on their road to videos , in one of the episodes the Jericho vs cody feud was teased.
> and no moxley won't be the one to take away the title from Jericho simply because that's something they will do with alpha vs omega III ( which Jericho confirmed in an interview will happen later after tv start with a much bigger stake). it will conclude omega's arc and also Jericho arc with omega that started at DON.
> and I repeat Tony fucking khan said pac was going to be a big deal, so yes him taking out omega does make him one of their top guy whether you like it or not


I'm not sure why you're having such a difficult time accepting this. Meltzer said Moxley vs Omega will happen Oct 2 or Oct 9. Tony basically confirmed it by saying they'll do the match as soon as Moxley returns, which is expected to be within the first 2 weeks of TV. 

Cody vs Jericho is also taking place on TV. There's no other challenger that makes sense for episode 3. They take wins and losses seriously, and based on his record, Cody will be the #1 contender. 

That leaves Moxley vs Jericho for Full Gear. Moxley is scheduled for 3 matches on TV before FG, and he will win them all, making him the clear cut #1 contender. 

Not sure why you keep saying "throwing these matches away on tv." TV is more important than PPV in wrestling these days. They will need some matches to draw in viewers, especially early on. TV is where they can create new fans, so viewership is vital. They'll only have 4 true PPVs per year. You can't have big matches on only 4 nights a year, and then jack shit on all other nights.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Again they aren't gonna do Omega/Moxley on tv. With Jericho/Cody title match. Then do 3 week title feud between Moxley/Jericho. That's unrealistic and no Meltzer didn't say it would be on tv. He said maybe they can do it on the first show or next ppv. It's more likely going to happen at the ppv. Even if it does happen on the first show.


He said he didn't know when it would happen shortly after the injury was announced. On the following Monday, he stated the following:



> Dave Meltzer spoke about Moxley's cancellation on Monday night's Wrestling Observer Radio, and stated that the Moxley-Omega match will likely take place on one of the first episodes of AEW's live weekly TNT show. He even went so far as to speculate that they might book the match for the show's premiere on Oct. 2, even though Omega was previously booked for a six-man tag match on that show.


https://comicbook.com/wwe/2019/08/2...tch-rumor-scheduled-first-aew-on-tnt-episode/


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> He said he didn't know when it would happen shortly after the injury was announced. On the following Monday, he stated the following:
> 
> 
> 
> https://comicbook.com/wwe/2019/08/2...tch-rumor-scheduled-first-aew-on-tnt-episode/


Yes and that's speculation and again they could do the rematch at ppv still. One thing is for sure they aren't doing Moxley/Omega first week of tv. Then Cody/Jericho for title week 3. Then doing Moxley/Jericho at the ppv. I would bet your life on it.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Yes and that's speculation and again they could do the rematch at ppv still. One thing is for sure they aren't doing Moxley/Omega first week of tv. Then Cody/Jericho for title week 3. Then doing Moxley/Jericho at the ppv. I would bet your life on it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


>


This isn't WWE pal. AEW isn't going to blow through these match ups. Especially since they don't have deep roster of main event guys like WWE has. Like I already taught you. If they do your fantasy booking. Then what's left come November 10th?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not my ideal name choice for an event but it's fine.

*Predicted Card:*

*AEW World Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) v. Cody

Kenny Omega v. Jon Moxley

Adam Page v. PAC

*AEW World Tag Team Championship*
Lucha Bros (c) v. LAX v. Young Bucks

*AEW Women's World Championship*
Nyla Rose (c) v. Hikaru Shida

Shawn Spears v. MJF

Britt Baker v. Bea Priestley


_Preshow Card:_

Best Friends & Orange Cassidy v. Jungle Express

Sammy Guevara v. Darby Allin


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It will be a one time name. In fact i dont think any of these names will be usee again. Name represents its stage. Full gear is aew in full gear by that PPV and everything sorted and weekly show under way


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Cody vs Jericho... I mean, alright? I guess? Not a fan, but I'll wait and see what they'll come up with. Don't want Cody to win that belt that's for sure. 

Omega vs Moxley is going to be great. I like that they'll receive a TV build with promos and more attacks :mark And I'm fine with Omega not being booked like superman. Maybe it's all leading to a heelturn, since Mox is the one being a top babyface in the future (but who knows really, maybe it's the other way around). 

Pac vs Page is interesting too. People expect Pac to lose this one, I wouldn't be so sure. I don't think he will lose, nor should he. Pac is the superior talent here, he was protected for years, and there's no reason why it shouldn't continue. Page is not there yet, and despite being over, honestly I don't think he's at that level of superstar that should main event. His promos aren't clicking for me. I don't want to say I hate the guy, but I sure don't like him very much. He has very little to offer for me. 



AEWMoxley said:


> _No one_ cared about Pac in WWE. No one cared about him last night. He's a non-star, and will always be a non-star.


What a completely ridiculous statement to make. Pac was over as hell on Sat. He probably received more heat than Shawn Spears, but I would have to re-watch to be sure. 



> This is all obviously part of a redemption arc, and Omega won't be a loser forever, but at the moment, that's exactly what he is. You need to do Moxley vs Omega because the promos call for a conclusion to this conflict, but there's no need to waste our time with a PPV match here. We all know Moxley will win, and a win over Omega does absolutely nothing for Moxley at this point. Just do it on TV, and don't tie Moxley up in a meaningless match at Full Gear. They can revisit this feud on PPV in the future when Omega is credible again.


:theroon2 No. Omega IS credible. These loses didn't hurt him a damn bit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RBrooks said:


> Cody vs Jericho... I mean, alright? I guess? Not a fan, but I'll wait and see what they'll come up with. Don't want Cody to win that belt that's for sure.


Going by AEW standards, I've enjoyed Cody's matches and Jericho is a seasoned veteran in every sense of the word. I think Cody and Jericho would be a good main event title match where both men' strengths will be highlighted more so than their weaknesses, you'd think. Cody shouldn't win the title, though. I don't think he's going to, either. I think the Elite have enough self-awareness (for the most part) to know how that would look, especially winning it from a beloved legend like Jericho.



> Omega vs Moxley is going to be great. I like that they'll receive a TV build with promos and more attacks :mark And I'm fine with Omega not being booked like superman. Maybe it's all leading to a heelturn, since Mox is the one being a top babyface in the future (but who knows really, maybe it's the other way around)


Make no mistake. The World title feud will be what it is but this feud between Omega and Moxley will be the big money draw feud this company needs going into TNT. I'd *almost* argue that this should main event Full Gear going by how personal the feud has been and how intense it can get in the match. Going by recent actions, it seems Omega would be the one turning heel and it is probably for the best. Moxley is too popular and loved at the moment where turning him heel would be a mistake.



> Pac vs Page is interesting too. People expect Pac to lose this one, I wouldn't be so sure. I don't think he will lose, nor should he. Pac is the superior talent here, he was protected for years, and there's no reason why it shouldn't continue. Page is not there yet, and despite being over, honestly I don't think he's at that level of superstar that should main event. His promos aren't clicking for me. I don't want to say I hate the guy, but I sure don't like him very much. He has very little to offer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL imagine thinking PAC is a "geek". Neville pre-CW champion was a geek, sure. This is PAC and he's been having a great year. Just because he isn't of the starpower level of Moxley, Jericho, Cody, or even Omega doesn't mean he doesn't have a spot in the roster. I think Page and PAC would have a very good match. I saw their match in the UK months back. It was good but you can tell they were saving their really good stuff for later. Here we are.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

WINNING said:


> Cody shouldn't win the title, though. I don't think he's going to, either. I think the Elite have enough self-awareness (for the most part) to know how that would look, especially winning it from a beloved legend like Jericho.


Oh, I hope so. I didn't want to say it, but this will look bad. Everybody knows Cody has power, and everybody cheers him now, but they'll risk their reputation if they put the belt on him right away. Nobody wants that. Maybe in the future, but not now, it's not the time. 



> Make no mistake. The World title feud will be what it is but this feud between Omega and Moxley will be the big money draw feud this company needs going into TNT. I'd *almost* argue that this should main event Full Gear going by how personal the feud has been and how intense it can get in the match. Going by recent actions, it seems Omega would be the one turning heel and it is probably for the best. Moxley is too popular and loved at the moment where turning him heel would be a mistake.


I'd prefer this to be any way possible. Omega heel, Moxley face, or vise-versa. Right now it seems that Moxley being face and Omega turning is the best way to go. They need to capitalize on Mox's popularity, and Omega has this some sort of a losing streak (not a streak, but he loses important matches anyway). This has great potential. I mean, one can dream, but damn if promoted right, that could be our new Rock and Austin. 



> LOL imagine thinking PAC is a "geek". Neville pre-CW champion was a geek, sure. This is PAC and he's been having a great year. Just because he isn't of the starpower level of Moxley, Jericho, Cody, or even Omega doesn't mean he doesn't have a spot in the roster. I think Page and PAC would have a very good match. I saw their match in the UK months back. It was good but you can tell they were saving their really good stuff for later. Here we are.


I know right. Of all the silly stuff I read on this forum fpalm

The guy probably never seen Pac outside of WWE, tbh, and has no idea how valuable he is, and how popular he is. I don't watch Dragon Gate, but it's clear as day AEW needs a man like PAC.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

People act like Kenny Omega losing to PAC invalidates his whole career. Look back at Kenny Omegas work. Omega simply put him over because PAC has a big ego he probably would have not done the match if he wasn't going over. The bastard is an awful nickname btw. Reminds me of Horswoggle The little bastard.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't make discussion threads, staff will handle this.


----------

